# Hyper 212 Evo *VS* Corsair H60 Which is better?



## Arjun609 (May 4, 2014)

Iam planning to cool down my PC Iam confused whether to go for hyper 212E or Corsair h60.I will combine two Corsair SP120 HighP fans to hyper 212 evo if i buy it.Iam also in the plan of buying Corsair H60 but mostly people say it has a chance of leak.Please suggest me which is better


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2014)

Post your complete config.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 5, 2014)

I am also in same dilemma.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 5, 2014)

deepcool neptwin with two fans  or deepcool lucifer with two fans. both are very good for the price and offers great cooling with the former -cooler with two fans whereas the latter is a very good at passively cooling the cpu.


----------



## Arjun609 (May 8, 2014)

FX8350
HD6670
Cooler Master Elite 431


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 8, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> FX8350
> HD6670
> Cooler Master Elite 431



Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with push-pull fan setup is best for FX8350.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with push-pull fan setup is best for FX8350.



Evo is History .. better suggest 212 x.

Anyway, I would not suggest neptwin. Better get Either NH D14 or wait for Corsair H75. If you are low on budget get Hyper 212x.


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2014)

Guys, get some higher end cooler, something over Hyper 212 series, if you really wanna overclock 8350.


----------



## Arjun609 (May 9, 2014)

Is there any other coolers similiar performance to 212 evo

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> Evo is History .. better suggest 212 x.
> 
> Anyway, I would not suggest neptwin. Better get Either NH D14 or wait for Corsair H75. If you are low on budget get Hyper 212x.



Can i Intall a secondary fan in 212x


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2014)

topgear said:


> Evo is History .. better suggest 212 x.
> 
> Anyway, *I would not suggest neptwin*. Better get Either NH D14 or wait for Corsair H75. If you are low on budget get Hyper 212x.



any specific reason?


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2014)

*www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2713&page=4
*www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2713&page=5


----------

